# Ranger Regiment inducts newest distinguished members



## 275ANGER! (Sep 26, 2008)

Good to see CSM Dotson on the list.  He was one of the few heavy hitters that I believe actually “got it”, he understood Regiment and the men that make it work.  He should have been tapped to be the Battalion CSM instead of Legg when Pallister left for RSM after all he left early retirement to comeback as the OSM.  Regiment needs to hold on to people like him instead of bringing in outsiders. I think CSM Dotson was also the reason we started sending guys down to CDQC again.  



> A small congregation of 220 people who made special contributions to the nation’s premier raid force grew when 13 Ranger veterans and other supporters were inducted as distinguished and honorary members of the 75th Ranger Regiment here, Sept. 12.
> 
> “Since 1989, 30,000 Rangers have come through our ranks,” said Col. Richard D. Clarke, 15th commander of the 75th Ranger Regiment as he addressed a room filled with Rangers, veterans, friends and families. “There are only 220 fellow Rangers and supporters who are distinguished or honorary members of the Regiment.”
> 
> ...


http://news.soc.mil/releases/News Archive/2008/September/080923-01.html


----------



## Gypsy (Sep 26, 2008)

Congrats to all!


----------



## Invictus375 (Oct 9, 2008)

Personally, I think this list is a bit of a joke. 

You've got officers that did 'maybe' 4-8 years on here...and how many NCO's that have served a decade in Battalion or more that get no recognition? It's just another accolade for their resume. Same issue I have with the RHOF...until they address that, it's credibility is lacking in my opinion...just my .02 and worth what you paid for it ;)


----------



## Boondocksaint375 (Oct 9, 2008)

Bielich gave me a no-go in Mountains and was always on my ass. 

Ahhh memories


----------

